# !==> Saarlightexpress <==!



## popeye_mzg (27. Oktober 2009)

->  Zum WP 2009 /2010 .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hier könnt ihr euch:
- verabreden,
- labern,
- dummes Zeug verzapfen,
- etc.,
- VIEL SPAß beim WP 09/10!

Grütze
popeye


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. November 2009)

Morgääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhn!

So, bin wieder online...
Wie schauts: Hat schon jemand Punkte eingefahren ?
Keiner nen Nightride gemacht von 0.00 bis 06.00 Uhr   ?

Pünktlich zum Start fängt natürlich das Siffwetter an - Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (2. November 2009)

...es ist auf jeden Fall mal ein Saarländer auf 1...und mal keiner der den ganzen
Tag in der Halle rumläuft.


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...es ist auf jeden Fall mal ein Saarländer zur Zeit 1...und keiner der den ganz
> Tag in der Halle rumläuft.


 
...Du meinst den, der mir schon seit 2 Jahren das Podium bei den Läufern vermiest


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. November 2009)

Ihr würdet besser mal euren Bock ausfahren, anstatt hier im Web rumzulungern 

Da hat sich der Tag Urlaub doch verdient gemacht 

Jetzt aber ab unter die Dusche !


----------



## michael.sc (2. November 2009)

...ist das heute der Tag der Saarländer? 13 Points.


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. November 2009)

Wir müssen den status quo mal verewigen 

Popeye mein Held


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. November 2009)

Da habe ich ja mal wieder die richtige Nase bewiesen und bin früh raus. Momentan ging ein Schauer nieder, der seinen Namen zurecht trug .... 

Wenn jetzt noch der ein oder andere Bikekumpel was dazusteuert 
Bis zum WE komme ich warscheinlich nicht mehr zu solch viel Bikezeit!

Aha, grade eben gesehen. Cassandra bekommt einen Laufpartner 
Tolles Ding Atlas !


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. November 2009)

Dollet Ding Dom, DANKE für die Punkte.

Anscheinend geht ja was in diesem Jahr ? ROFL


----------



## popeye_mzg (4. November 2009)

ATLAS, was geht ab mit dir ? 

Lass uns auch noch ein paar Punkte .....


----------



## CassandraComplx (5. November 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Lass uns auch noch ein paar Punkte .....


 
...kann meine haben 
Komme dieses Jahr irgendwie nicht in die Gänge.
Mal kucken was heute noch geht, mach heut früher Feierabend...

Gruß
CC (der heute morgen schon ne Stunde in einer defekten Saarbahn im Wald zwischen Riegelsberg und Von der Heydt verbracht hat  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (5. November 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> ATLAS, was geht ab mit dir ?
> 
> Lass uns auch noch ein paar Punkte .....



Hallo

Ja irgendwie stachelt der WP schon n bischen an gelle.
Aber ich kann nur noch bis Freitag punkten,am WE hab ich Nachtschicht da wird nicht viel gehen.
Also haltet für uns die Fahnen hoch.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. November 2009)

Mal sehen, was so gehen wird.

Das Wetter spielt uns ja nicht gerade in die Karten, allenfalls Sonntag solls
wohl nicht pissen ....


----------



## popeye_mzg (7. November 2009)

Mal wieder trocken nach Hause gekommen  

Nach dem jetzigen Regen zu urteilen, wird es morgen im Wald recht rutschig werden ....

Momentan ist ja richtig Zug-(Express) drin : Temporärer Platz 9 ! WOW


----------



## fissenid (16. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin zur Zeit etwas eingeschränkt..... mein Bike hat keinen Dämpfer mehr.... muss die Gleitlager im Dämpfer erneuern und such gerade nen Händler..... werde versuchen diese Woche mehr im Studio zu punkten!!!

Das Wetter soll ja besser werden für nächstes WE"!!!

Gruß
fissenid


----------



## atlas (16. November 2009)

Hallo

Ich bin momentan auch mehr im Studio als auf dem "echten" Bike.Aber da kann ich meine Trainingsbereiche besser einhalten.
Außerdem hab ich nach der letzten Freck beschlossen, nicht mehr im strömenden Regen zu radeln.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## CassandraComplx (19. November 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ja besser werden für nächstes WE"!!!


 
Moin in die Runde !

Jipp, hört sich alles recht vielversprechend an - die Laufeinheit gestern sollte für längere Zeit die letzte gewesen sein 


FR (habsch Urlaub) bis SO gehts aufs Rad 


@fissenid
gibts was neues vom Dämpfer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (19. November 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Das Wetter soll ja besser werden für nächstes WE"!!!
> fissenid




sieht sachon wieder anders aus... für Sonntag... Rege, Regen, Regen..
Orscholz:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107020.html

Merzig : http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/097020.html

Hoffe das ändfert sich noch....


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. November 2009)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> FR (habsch Urlaub) bis SO gehts aufs Rad
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## popeye_mzg (29. November 2009)

<--- "Kaltgestellt" .... Freck im höchsten Grad .... 



Also, haut rein Jungs !


----------



## atlas (29. November 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> <--- "Kaltgestellt" .... Freck im höchsten Grad ....
> 
> 
> 
> Also, haut rein Jungs !



O Gott...,hatt dich die Grunzgrippe erwischt?

Bleib ja im Bau bis alles wech is!


Gute Genesung

Atlas


----------



## fissenid (30. November 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> <--- "Kaltgestellt" .... Freck im höchsten Grad ....
> 
> 
> 
> Also, haut rein Jungs !



Gute Besserung..... ich war trotzsauwetter eine Runde raus....war wirklich nötig!!!!


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. November 2009)

Danke !





Nö, nicht die WUTZEFRECK ! Trotzdem seit Donnerstag bis gestern fest im Bett ...


----------



## CassandraComplx (7. Dezember 2009)

Moin !

Ich würde ja gerne ein paar Pünktchen eintragen, bekomme aber immer nur die Meldung, dass ich nicht eingeloggt bin 
Schon an 2 Rechnern probiert, mit 2 verschiedenen Browsern, Cookies sind natürlich aktiviert, schon gefühlte 100mal ab- und wieder angemeldet - keine Ahnung woran es liegt...

- to be continued -


----------



## CassandraComplx (7. Dezember 2009)

...jetzt gehts wieder - ich werd noch irre...


----------



## atlas (7. Dezember 2009)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Ich würde ja gerne ein paar Pünktchen eintragen, bekomme aber immer nur die Meldung, dass ich nicht eingeloggt bin
> Schon an 2 Rechnern probiert, mit 2 verschiedenen Browsern, Cookies sind natürlich aktiviert, schon gefühlte 100mal ab- und wieder angemeldet - keine Ahnung woran es liegt...
> ...



Morgen

Ich geh auch gleich Trainieren,mal sehen ob ich auch Probs habe mit dem eintragen der Punkte.

Hoffendl. ist unser Capitano bald wieder fit,sonst werder wir nach hinten durchgereicht.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (7. Dezember 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Ich geh auch gleich Trainieren,mal sehen ob ich auch Probs habe mit dem eintragen der Punkte.
> 
> ...



Nix Capitano! Only Member like you ! 

Muss noch bis Mittwoch Antibiotika werfen .... ggf. geht ja am WE mal etwas im Freien ? 
Bei Regen ziehe ich dann ggf. die "Weicheikarte" 

Nimms net so Ernst du Punktemonster ! 

Grütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (7. Dezember 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Nix Capitano! Only Member like you !
> 
> Muss noch bis Mittwoch Antibiotika werfen .... ggf. geht ja am WE mal etwas im Freien ?
> Bei Regen ziehe ich dann ggf. die "Weicheikarte"
> ...



Hallo

"Auferstanden aus Ruinen",oder so ähnlich.Wilkommen zurück im Lebben.
Tja,das ist das gute an der Schichtarbeit,man hat öfters mal frei.
Mogen geb ich auch noch mal Gas,aber dann fängt am Mittwoch meine Arbeitswoche an.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. Dezember 2009)

Bin wieder im Rennen .....


----------



## atlas (12. Dezember 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Bin wieder im Rennen .....



Ei dann-halt druff!


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. Dezember 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Ei dann-halt druff!
> Gruß
> Atlas



Schon fast wieder dran


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. Dezember 2009)

1000 und eine Nackt .....

Leute, wir fahren 4-stellig in die Weihnachtszeit und ins neue Jahr.

Topp-Leistung würde ich sagen, oder?

Ab Freitag habe ich Urlaub ....


----------



## CassandraComplx (17. Dezember 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Ab Freitag habe ich Urlaub ....


 
..da schließe ich mich doch an 

Allerdings kriegt mich bei den Temperaturen keiner aufs Rad, ich bekomm ja schon Frostbeulen wenn ich morgens zum Bäcker gehe 
Ich wünsch euch schon mal "Frohe Weihnachten"  , keine Ahnung ob und wie ich in der nächsten Woche online bin...

Bis dann
S.


----------



## atlas (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

So,grad gesehen,wir können heut noch im Saarland-ranking Boden gutmachen und zum Überholen ansetzten(der Gegner scheint im Winterschlaf).
Ich werd gleich noch ne Runde drehen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen frohe Weihnachten.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## CassandraComplx (24. Dezember 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ansonsten wünsche ich allen frohe Weihnachten.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


...von mir auch "FROHE WEIHNACHTEN" !!! War gerade noch ne Runde laufen, die beiden nächsten Tage sind allerdings voll verplant, da iss wohl nix mehr drin...


----------



## popeye_mzg (24. Dezember 2009)

Hab noch ein paar Punkte unter den Baum gelegt, bevor der Regen kam.

Nass war es dennoch .... schön, wenn dann eine warme Wanne Belohnung verheißt :-D

Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Januar 2010)

Urlaub war schön und brachte ein wenig Gewichtsverlust.

Aber ich sag euch ..... wenn ihr noch Urlaub habt, dann nutzt es .... 

Montage können so ätzend sein


----------



## atlas (4. Januar 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Urlaub war schön und brachte ein wenig Gewichtsverlust.
> 
> Aber ich sag euch ..... wenn ihr noch Urlaub habt, dann nutzt es ....
> 
> Montage können so ätzend sein



Hallo Alex

Gesundes Neues noch.
Jo geht Klar,ich muß erst wieder am Mittwoch ran.Morgen steht noch ne lange GA-Einheit an.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (26. Januar 2010)

Die *SCHALLMAUER* von 2000 Punkten ist durchbrochen !

Danke ans Team ! Bis zum Ende des WPs dürfte ja noch was gehen ? !


----------



## popeye_mzg (31. Januar 2010)

Scheiss ..... Fräck ......


----------



## atlas (31. Januar 2010)

Dau hascht awer a weng oft de Fräck.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## fissenid (2. Februar 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Scheiss ..... Fräck ......



Das kommt sicher vom vielen "Rollen".... mehr draußen fahren, härtet ab....

Gute BesserunG!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (3. Februar 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> Das kommt sicher vom vielen "Rollen".... mehr draußen fahren, härtet ab....
> 
> Gute BesserunG!!!!


 
genau !
Und such dir mal nen Job, bei dem Du auch mal raus kommst !!!!
Den ganzen Tag im Büro - neeeee, neeeee, neeeeee 

ach ja: Gute Besserung....


----------



## atlas (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Da ich seit Sept. wieder regelmäßig laufe,bin ich am grübeln,ob ich nicht den ST.Wendel Marathon am 1.5.2010 mitlaufen soll.Zumal ich durch die baldigst eintretende "Babypause" wohl eine Reduzierung des Bikens hinnehmen muß und meine Grundlage mittels Laufen erhalten will.

Hat einer vom Team Bock mitzulaufen?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## CassandraComplx (11. Februar 2010)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da ich seit Sept. wieder regelmäßig laufe,bin ich am grübeln,ob ich nicht den ST.Wendel Marathon am 1.5.2010 mitlaufen soll.Zumal ich durch die baldigst eintretende "Babypause" wohl eine Reduzierung des Bikens hinnehmen muß und meine Grundlage mittels Laufen erhalten will.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo !

Willst Du dir das wirklich antun ? Marathon ist schon heftig...
2006 hatten wir auch so nen langen nasskalten Winter, da hab ich lange überlegt ob ich beim 1. Saarbrücker Marathon mitlaufen soll. Aufgrund der Wetterlage bin ich (wie jetzt auch) eh fast nur gelaufen. Als dann das Wetter im März besser wurde, hab ich die langen Laufeinheiten wieder bleiben lassen und hab mich wieder aufs biken konzentriert. Konnte die Laufform aber noch einigermaßen konservieren (Wettkampf war am 14.05.06) und bin zumindest den Halb-Ma gelaufen. 
Den würde ich jetzt eventuell auch wieder  mitnehmen (falls das angeboten wird...), kannst ja mal drüber nachdenken.
Ziel meinseits wäre ne sub 1:40h.

Ach ja: Für die Geburt "ALLES GUTE" , ist bei mir ja schon ne Weile her . 
Das mit der "Reduzierung des Bikens" kommt mir seeehr bekannt vor, war aber dann doch nicht so dramatisch wie befürchtet. In den ersten Wochen, Monaten pennen die Kiddies eh fast ausschließlich, erst mit zunehmendem Alter, wenn man auch mal was spielen oder unternehmen konnte, musste (oder besser: WOLLTE) ich mich einschränken. So mit 1,5 oder 2 Jahren hab ich mir dann einen brauchbaren Jogger (Chariot Cougar) gekauft und bin mit der Kleinen laufen gegangen...
Da hab ich dann das Biken unter der Woche auch nicht mehr vermisst. Am Wochenende konnte ich wenn die Kleine geschlafen hat immer 2 lange Bikeeinheiten unterbringen, wird sich alles einspielen, glaub mir 

Gruß (ups, ganz schön viel Text...)


----------



## atlas (11. Februar 2010)

Jo,ich kenn das ja auch schon vom 1. Kind.
Den Halbmarathon würd ich zur "Not" auch laufen,da ich im Moment sowieso min.2x die Woche um die 20km im Wald laufe(meistens mit unserem Gaul als Handpferd).
Ich freu mich schon riesig auf die kommende Marathonsaison,auch wenn es dieses Jahr weniger werden als 2009.

Zum Baby  : Das mit dem Jogger hab ich ähnlich gemacht.

Naja spätestens in 3 Wochen isser ja da.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## CassandraComplx (11. Februar 2010)

Toll, hättest ja erwähnen können, dass ihr bereits Nachwuchs habt - dann hätte ich mir den Text sparen können


----------



## atlas (11. Februar 2010)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Toll, hättest ja erwähnen können, dass ihr bereits Nachwuchs habt - dann hätte ich mir den Text sparen können



Sorry


----------



## fissenid (23. Februar 2010)

@Popeye:

Lebst du noch???? 

Bin etwas erstaunt, dass keine Einträge mehr kommen!!!

Gruß
fissenid


----------



## popeye_mzg (23. Februar 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> @Popeye:
> Lebst du noch????
> Bin etwas erstaunt, dass keine Einträge mehr kommen!!!
> Gruß
> fissenid



Ich gebe dir Zeit zum Punkte sammeln !


----------



## fissenid (23. Februar 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Zeit zum Punkte sammeln !



DANKE DANKE, dann trage ich direkt mal die von heute ein!!!


----------



## atlas (23. Februar 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Zeit zum Punkte sammeln !



Mann Popeye

Komm endlich in die Puschen.Ab nächste Woche muß icke erst mal kürzer treten(dann kommt der kleene Kronprinz  ).

Also hau rein!

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (2. März 2010)

Hallo

So werte Teammitglieder,jetzt müßt ihr die Fahne ne Zeit lang hochhalten.
Die Mission "Rettet die Saarländer vorm Aussterben"war heute um 11Uhr 59min erfolgreich.Ein gesunder Bub von 54cm Kürze und bildhübsch(halt ganz der Papa  ) hat das Licht der Welt erblickt.
Es wird wohl einige Tage dauern,bis ich wieder voll ins Training einsteigen kann.

Also haltet druff un gebbt Gas!


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. März 2010)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So werte Teammitglieder,jetzt müßt ihr die Fahne ne Zeit lang hochhalten.
> Die Mission "Rettet die Saarländer vorm Aussterben"war heute um 11Uhr 59min erfolgreich.Ein gesunder Bub von 54cm Kürze und bildhübsch(halt ganz der Papa  ) hat das Licht der Welt erblickt.
> ...




Hoffentlich warst du anwesend, würde als Alternativ durchgehen 

Nöö, Spass! 

Vorrangig der Mama alles Liebe & Gute ! Sie hatte ja die Masse der Arbeit zu verrichten! 

Du spielst doch eh nur auf Zeit und hast den Anhänger zur Ausfahrt schon parat ...   Musst mich dich nicht kennen lernen 

Dir auch alles Gute und wenn wir uns dann mal wieder treffen, trinke ma oiner uff dich ! 

Fotos zum Abgleich (Beweispflicht in Punkto: Ganz der Papa halt....) darfst du gerne einstellen! 

Bin im Übrigen wieder an Bord ! (Ich reiß dich raus .... LOL)

Glück Ab !


----------



## fissenid (3. März 2010)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So werte Teammitglieder,jetzt müßt ihr die Fahne ne Zeit lang hochhalten.
> Die Mission "Rettet die Saarländer vorm Aussterben"war heute um 11Uhr 59min erfolgreich.Ein gesunder Bub von 54cm Kürze und bildhübsch(halt ganz der Papa  ) hat das Licht der Welt erblickt.
> ...



Hallo atlas,

von mir auch alles Gute!!!!!

Wir werden am Wochenende versuchen noch zu Punkten.... es soll aber kalt und weiß werden!!!! 
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107020.html


----------



## CassandraComplx (3. März 2010)

...da schließ ich mich doch auch gleich mal an:
ALLES GUTE ATLAS


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. Oktober 2010)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> ...da schließ ich mich doch auch gleich mal an:
> ALLES GUTE ATLAS



 Da die Kleinen ja nun aus dem Gröbsten heraus sind  , die ersten Windeln gewechselt, die ersten "Futterflaschen" ihren Weg gefunden haben sollten, neue Bikes gekauft wurden, ..... etc, hier nun die Frage aller Fragen:

 *WER FÄHRT DEN WP 2010 / 2011 WIEDER MIT ?* 

Grüße


----------



## fissenid (19. Oktober 2010)

Bin am Start.... das neue Bike muss ja schließlich raus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. Oktober 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> Bin am Start.... das neue Bike muss ja schließlich raus!!!!!!!!!!




Ok, dann mach ich mal eine "Mitschleifliste"  :

FISSENID
POPEYE_MZG
ATLAS
CassandraComplx
...

(vielleicht schaffen wir ja dieses Jahr den anvisierten "Weihnachtsmarkt" zu besuchen, den CassandraComplx vor geraumer Zeit .... 

 @Atlas: Nix Capitano, nur Member & "Eintrager" in den WP


----------



## atlas (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi

Na uff jedä Fall is meiner Einer mit dabei.

Tut de allde Capidano wieder de naue Cheffe machen?


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. Oktober 2010)

Voila: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/166

Es ist angerichtet, meine Herren ! Viel Spaß & Erfolg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin Mädels ! bin wieder dabei (Mist, wieso kann ich nicht in ne neue Zeile hüpfen...). hamma schon Termin für Weihnachtsmarkt ?


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. Oktober 2010)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Moin Mädels ! bin wieder dabei (Mist, wieso kann ich nicht in ne neue Zeile hüpfen...). hamma schon Termin für Weihnachtsmarkt ?




 Du könntest ja mal den Zeitraum posten, wann der Markt stattfindet .....


----------



## CassandraComplx (25. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit !

Jemand was dagegen, wenn ich uns anmelde (hatten wir letztes Jahr glaub ich auch schon gemacht...) ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490810


----------



## atlas (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Ei,dann mach mal!

Mal sehen,ob wir unseren Punktestand vom Vorjahr toppen können.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (26. Oktober 2010)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Mahlzeit !
> 
> Jemand was dagegen, wenn ich uns anmelde (hatten wir letztes Jahr glaub ich auch schon gemacht...) ?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490810




Klar, mach mal bitte !


----------



## HardRock07 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallöle.

Würde gerne in einem Saarlandteam mitfahren.
Falls der Platz noch nicht reserviert ist, würde ich bei euch einkehren  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (28. Oktober 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hallöle.
> 
> Würde gerne in einem Saarlandteam mitfahren.
> Falls der Platz noch nicht reserviert ist, würde ich bei euch einkehren  .



Hallo

Ich hab nix dagegen,von meiner Seite ein "Herzlich Willkommen".

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (29. Oktober 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hallöle.
> 
> Würde gerne in einem Saarlandteam mitfahren.
> Falls der Platz noch nicht reserviert ist, würde ich bei euch einkehren  .




 Salue !

Bist EINGEKAUFT.


----------



## CassandraComplx (29. Oktober 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen 

Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn ?


----------



## HardRock07 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallöle.

Des iss abba schee. Danke schöööön  
Bin au Luisenthal. Eine gemeinsame Tour wird auf jedenfall drin sein. Zur Not reise Ich eben mit Bahn oder Auto an.

C.U. on Trail
Manu


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. November 2010)

Mal abwarten, ob wir den Platz halten können 




http://www.directupload.net


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. November 2010)

Unk du nur rum ..... 

Gestern war Feiertag, da hat der Ein oder Andere auch mal mehr Zeit und Muße sich aufs Bike zu setzen.
Ich machs auf Jeden nicht mehr 
Werde mich wieder bei 2 - 3 Stunden i.d.R. einpendeln.
Das war gestern eindeutig ne Schippe zuviel des Guten 

P.S.: Zumindest für die OSM Karte ist was rum gekommen.


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. November 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Gestern war Feiertag, da hat der Ein oder Andere auch mal mehr Zeit und Muße sich aufs Bike zu setzen.


 
Ich konnte sogar meine beiden Weiber davon überzeugen, morgens alle relevanten Friedhöfe abzuklappern.
Wetter war klasse, hab sogar etwas Farbe im Gesicht bekommen  - knapp am Sonnenbrand vorbei 


Ach ja: Reschpeckt vor deiner Leistung, weiß nicht mehr, wann ich das letzte Mal >6h unterwegs war


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. November 2010)

Danke, wollte mal wissen, wie das ist, wenn man wie der Ein oder Andere hier ausm Saarforum leidet, wenn er nen Mara über 100 km / 4-5- Std fährt (u.a. Limit und Konsorten  ).

Fazit: Ich möchte mit denen NICHT tauschen und es wird bei einem einmaligen Versuch bleiben. Wenn ich auch nur an das Zeitlimit herankam und die KM / HM außer Acht gelassen habe.  

Aber schön, dass ihr ALLE gestern gepunktet habt. Prima Leistung !
Mal abwarten, wenn Atlas wieder in den Tritt kommt .....


----------



## atlas (2. November 2010)

Hallo Teammitglieder.

Ich werd erst verzögert in die Gänge kommen,hab leider einen Trauerfall in der Familie.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. November 2010)

Salue,

ich denke, und da spreche ich wohl auch im Namen aller "Teamies", unser aller Beileid für dich und deine Familie.

Gruß

popeye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (2. November 2010)

Ganz klar, so etwas gehöhrt nicht an zweite Stelle geschoben Atlas.
Auch von mir mein Beileid.


So, jetzt aber noch was schönes, war gerade noch ein wenig Tehnik üben  Logride und Wheelie standen auf dem Programm.


----------



## atlas (2. November 2010)

Merci

Muß mal morgen versuchen beim Training etwas "abzuschalten".

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## CassandraComplx (3. November 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> ...unser aller Beileid für dich und deine Familie.


 
dem schließe ich mich natürlich an.


----------



## popeye_mzg (6. November 2010)

Noch schnell eine Runde durch den Wald gedreht, bevor es auch noch von Oben nass wird ....


----------



## CassandraComplx (8. November 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Noch schnell eine Runde durch den Wald gedreht, bevor es auch noch von Oben nass wird ....


 
Dieses Glück hatte ich nitt:
Bin SA & SO so richtig gewaschen worden.
Dämlicherweise hab ich auch noch SA vergessen, die Sohlen aus den Laufschuhen zum Trocknen rauszunehmen - ist einfach ein tolles Gefühl in nasse Schuhe zu steigen...


----------



## popeye_mzg (8. November 2010)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> ..... ist einfach ein tolles Gefühl in nasse Schuhe zu steigen...



Was machste denn auch sowas ? 

Der Trend geht eh zum Zweit-(lauf)schuh


----------



## CassandraComplx (8. November 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Der Trend geht eh zum Zweit-(lauf)schuh


 
nitt lachen:
Die gängige Lehrmeinung in den einschlägigen Laufforen besagt, dass man für jede Laufeinheit in einer Woche einen anderen Schuh verwenden soll . Geh ich 5mal die Woche laufen, müsste ich also auch 5 Paar Laufschuhe haben - ja nee iss klar.
Laufe jetzt seit 25Jahren und hab den Sinn (ok, bei Nässe isses angenehm ) nicht wirklich verstanden
Alle 6-8 Monate kaufe ich mir neue Treter und gut iss


----------



## popeye_mzg (8. November 2010)

Na was gut, dass ich sehr selten auf eine Lehrmeinung gehört habe.

Läufer, die ich kenne, haben i.d.R. 3 Paar Schuhe, 2 x Trainingstreter, 1 X Wettkampftreter. 

Aber in MTB-Kreisen soll es ja auch Fahrer geben, die diverse Gummis ihr Eigen nennen, um bei jeder Witterung gewappnet zu sein. 
Von sehr hart Gesottenen, und die soll es in Echt geben  , habe ich gehört, die sollen sogar 2 und mehr LRS ihr Eigen nennen .... 

Aber wieder OT:

Hast du schon etwas im Bezug auf den Markt in Erfahrung bringen können ?


----------



## fissenid (15. November 2010)

So.... es ist wieder soweit!!!

Ich starte ab heute wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nun heißt es aufholen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (15. November 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> So.... es ist wieder soweit!!!
> 
> Ich starte ab heute wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nun heißt es aufholen!!!!


 
Viel Spaß  

...und ich werde wohl mal 1-3 Tage pausieren 
Habs tatsächlich geschafft, mir am Samstag einen dicken Bluterguss unter einer Zehe zu laufen - keinen Schimmer wie das passieren konnte.
Keine Schmerzen, keine Beschwerden, nichts...
Ist mir erst beim Duschen aufgefallen.
Wenns bis morgen nitt besser wird, werd ichs wohl aufstechen 
Biken ging aber gestern problemlos


----------



## popeye_mzg (15. November 2010)

Welcome BACK ..... !


----------



## popeye_mzg (23. Dezember 2010)




----------



## CassandraComplx (23. Dezember 2010)

Dem schließe ich mich an: 
Auch von mir Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## popeye_mzg (24. Dezember 2010)

Wenn er doch noch vermisst werden sollte, .....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc5dKqoFtKk&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - A Merry Hunt[/nomedia]


----------



## fissenid (25. Dezember 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen!!!

und FROHE WEIHNACHTEN!!!!!!!!!!!

ich hoffe Ihr seit alle reich beschenkt worden!!! Auf alle Fälle mal Schneereich 

Ich wollte am Montag in den Sattel... aber mal sehen ... wir haben fast 20 cm Neuschnee auf den alten gefrorenen Schnee bekommen.....

Bis die Tage!!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten und schöne und geruhsame Feiertage an Alle.
Ich hoffe ihr müßt nicht schaffen(wie meiner einer  ) .


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## atlas (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle Teammitglieder. 

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## CassandraComplx (3. Januar 2011)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle Teammitglieder.
> 
> ...


 
DITO 

Mein (Sport-)Jahr hat so richtig klasse  angefangen.
Gestern laufen gewesen, eigentlich super Bedingungen (sonnig, Waldwege von etlichen Wanderern schön gespurt), knappe 17km abgerissen, erschöpft aber zufrieden heim gekommen, Griff in die Rückentasche  -> nichts drin, kein Schlüssel, nur ein Loch 
Hab den Haustürschlüssel irgendwo im Wald verloren...
Klasse, Frau und Kiddy waren unterwegs 
Nach gefühlten 2h (OK, waren vielleicht 20min...) waren meiner Weiber dann @home.


----------



## atlas (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Kopf hoch,wenns so beschi.... anfängt,kann der Rest des Jahres doch nur besser werden.



Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (6. Januar 2011)

Salue, hat einer unseren Teammate: HardRock07 gesehen? 
Dem wird doch nix passiert sein, oder ahmt er den Bushbiker nach?


----------



## HardRock07 (8. Januar 2011)

Nein, mir ist nix passiert.

Kann diesen Winter kaum fahren, hab deshalb den WP an den Nagel gehangen.
Bring einfach nix mehr.
Wünsch dem Saarlight-Express noch allet jute.

MfG Manu


----------



## fissenid (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo Popeye....

wasn los???? Krank????


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. Januar 2011)

Nö. Pn!


----------



## fissenid (7. Oktober 2011)

SERVUS!!!

ich hol den Threat mal wieder hoch!!!

Popey scheint nicht mehr aktiv zu sein!!!

Wer wäre denn wieder beim Winterpokal am Start==???


----------



## atlas (7. Oktober 2011)

Isch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (17. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, hatte Urlaub 
Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei


----------



## fissenid (24. Oktober 2011)

MoiN!

Team wurde angelegt!!!!

SaarLightExpress

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/8

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams

Los gehts!!!!!!


----------



## CassandraComplx (24. Oktober 2011)

feddisch!


----------



## atlas (27. Oktober 2011)

Bingo.


----------



## atlas (19. November 2011)

Hi

Abteilung Beckingen meldet sich für ne Woche ab(in die Sonne).WP-Punkte werden nachgetragen-versprochen.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## fissenid (21. November 2011)

Ok!!

Team ist nun komplett!!!

Willkommen T.P


----------

